# Touren im nördlichen Fichtelgebirge



## softcake (7. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen, dass es hier im nördlichen Gefichtelbirge eine nette Truppe namens FIGERAs ("Fichtelgebirgsracer") gibt, die regelmäßig oder auf Abruf Touren beliebigen Anspruches unternimmt. Standard-Aktionsradius ist Rehau-Kornberg-Egertal bis rüber zum Waldstein. Touren im hohen Fichtelgebirge (Schneeberg/Ochsenkopf) sind auch drin.
Bevor hier jeder alleine rumkreiselt, wäre das doch eine Alternative  

Mehr auf www.figera.de.

Gruß

softcake


----------



## Bernd69 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo softcake,

na da fahrt ihr ja genau auf meiner Strecke!? Ich bin viel am Kornberg und das Egertal gehört auch zu meiner "Haustour"! Wir sind sicherlich schon aneinander vorbeigefahren....Ich bin früher sehr viel Rennrad gefahren, musste dann, hmmmm, wie soll ich sagen, na ja, die Freundin war der Meinung, ich hab zu wenig Zeit für sie  ,damit aufhören! Jetzt, da sich das mit der Freundin erledigt hat, fahre ich seit einem Jahr wieder  ! Mich hat es aber in unsere Wälder verschlagen, seit die Grenzen bei uns offen sind, iss es nimmer lustig auf der Straße.....
Würd mich freuen, wenn wir mal was zusammen stochern könnten, bin die meiste Zeit auch allein unterwegs und so langsam komm ich wieder in die Gänge  

Freundliche Grüße, Bernd  

PS: Ich bin ganz NEU hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (17. Oktober 2006)

Hey Bernd, 

ja unsere Weibchen haben's nicht immer leicht mit uns rastlosem Gesindel  Wald ist doch eh viel spaßiger als Straße  

Woher kommst Du genau? Vielleicht auch aus 95100? Würde mich echt freuen, wenn mal wieder jemand aus der Gegend um die Kornberg-Südflanke dabei wäre!

Waren am Sonntag erst zu viert, dann zu fünft am Kornberg und Egertal unterwegs. Selbst bei nicht so tollem Wetter geht eigentlich immer a weng was. 
Die nächste Tour ist für Sonntag geplant, möchte mich aber wenns geht schon am Samstag 'warmfahren'.

Melde Dich einfach mal bei mir oder im figera-Forum. Normalerweise gibt's recht schnell eine Antwort.

Gruß

softcake


----------



## Bernd69 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo softcake,

ja, da kannst Du Recht haben, mit den Weibchen..........Aber, na ja, nu iss nimmer! 
Klar komm ich aus Selb, iss ja krass, Du auch?? Villeicht kennen wir uns ja?? So klein ist die Welt. 
Am Sonntag war ich auch im Egertal, da war die Hölle los, viele Wanderer und MTB-ler. Na klar, bei dem Wetter...Ich bin übern Wartberg die Grenze entlang (hintern Hengstberg) bis Sommerhau, dann weiter durchs Egertal-Blumental und durch den Selber Forst wieder zur Grenze (Grenzübergang Liba), dann heim! Da kurf ich viel rum.
Wir waren zu zweit und haben Fotos gemacht, hast uns gesehen?? War so um 15.00 Uhr im Egertal???
An Samstagen kann ich leider nicht mit, da muß ich jedes mal Arbeiten! Aber an den Sonntagen, da klappt es jetzt wieder  . Auch unter der Woche, Nachmittags nach der Arbeit. Wird jetzt halt schnell dunkel...
Wo wollt ihr denn hin und wann, wo trefft ihr denn euch genau??? Ich würde sehr gern mal mit ne Runde Kurbeln!

Gruß, Bernd

PS: Sehr schöne Internetseite habt ihr, kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## softcake (17. Oktober 2006)

Hab' Dir eine email mit meinen Kontaktdaten geschickt.

Nein, wir sind Vormittags losgefahren und waren um ca. 14 Uhr wieder daheim. Bis zum Ostweg sind wir gestern gar nicht gekommen.

Werde Dein Lob an unseren Admin weiterleiten  Im Forum geht's für Außenstehende oftmals etwas ... befremdlich zu. Es wird halt viel über die vorangegangenen Touren gelabert. Gestern z. B. habe ich beinahe meine (neue  ) Felge geschreddert. Hatte nochmal Glück.

Gruß

softcake


----------



## merlot (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
schön dass es in unserer Gegend noch ein paar MTBler gibt die auch mal ganz gerne Bergauf fahren. 
Komme aus Schwarzenbach und würde gerne mal eine Runde mit euch drehen. Bin allerding z.Zt. etwas außer Gefecht gesetzt - hab´mir vor 2 Wochen am Döbraberg den linken Zeigefinger ausgekugelt, deshalb fahre ich momentan nur Rennrad, das geht gerade noch so.
Welche Alterstruktur hat euere Truppe, bin nämlich nicht mehr ganz so jung  !
Viele Grüße aus Schwarzenbach, Peter


----------



## softcake (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Peter!

Also mal unter uns - so ganz jung sind wir auch nicht mehr. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, haben wir alle eine drei oder vier vorne dran. Somit sind wir praktisch offen für alle Altersklassen  

Sind am Sonntag Nachmittag unterwegs - falls Dein Finger schon wieder einsatzfähig ist. Ansonsten müssen wir halt hoffen, dass der Herbst noch ein wenig andauert. Einfach auf figera.de oder ins figera-Forum schauen (und gerne auch selbst einen Beitrag tippen). Dort gibt's immer die aktuellsten 'News'.

Zum Ablauf: Start ist fast immer am Hallenbad in Rehau, zu 90% geht's über Pilgramsreuth in Richtung Kornberg. Falls Du nicht bis Rehau fahren möchtest, könnte man sich gerne auf dem Weg treffen.

Grüße

softcake


----------



## merlot (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo softcake,
werde mal sehen ob´s morgen klappt, wobei mir´s im Gelände doch noch recht riskant erscheint. 
Das Wetter ist mir eigentlich relativ egal - wenn´s nur nicht nass ist. Ich versuche eigentlich den ganzen Winter über zu fahren. Wenn zu viel Schnee liegt wechsle ich zum Langlauf, das hat auch seine Reize.
Hoffe bis demnächst, Grüße Peter


----------



## softcake (21. Oktober 2006)

Hey - ein Langläufer  
Die letzten Winter haben's gut mit uns gemeint. Laufe seit zwei Jahren wieder klassisch, habe dann letztes Jahr mit dem Skaten angefangen. Muss zugeben, Skaten steht bei mir auf der Scala gleich neben dem Biken. Zum Glück kommt man nie in einen ernsthaften Entscheidungskonflikt  

Schau mal wegen morgen. Technische Passagen lassen sich meist umfahren. Wir warten auch mal gerne  

softcake


----------



## merlot (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
hab´vor zwei Jahren mit Klassisch angefangen und bin letztes Jahr ins Skaten 
eingestiegen - bin auch begeistert. Leider muss man, für eine gute Skatingloipe, bis nach Neubau fahren - aber es lohnt sich! 
Werde versuchen, morgen in Rehau dabei zu sein.
Grüße, Peter


----------



## Bernd69 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Peter,
schön, daß ich nicht der einzige neue bin, der sich am Sonntag den figeras anvertraut!! !! Mein Renner, aus der früheren Zeit hab ich auch noch, aber der Verkehr bei uns, der nervt, da iss es im Wald viel schöner, find ich.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du morgen auch mit von der Partie wärst!

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (15. November 2006)

Kurze Info an alle nordostoberfränkischen Nachtschwärmer:

Heute erster NightRide der Gefichtelbirgsracer. Mehr auf www.figera.de!

softcake


----------



## softcake (24. März 2007)

*UP!*  

So, da nun offiziell die Frühjahrssaison begonnen hat, wollte ich den Thread mal wieder hervorkramen.

Weitere Infos auf www.figera.de


----------



## Altitude (26. März 2007)

tja, ich war auch mal wieder des Wochenend im Fichtelgebirge - hab mir am Samstag 2x den Kornberg gegeben...schee wars aber absolut siffig und rutschig


----------



## softcake (26. März 2007)

Altitude schrieb:


> tja, ich war auch mal wieder des Wochenend im Fichtelgebirge - hab mir am Samstag 2x den Kornberg gegeben...schee wars aber absolut siffig und rutschig



Hey Alex! Warst wieder beim OberFrank!?   Sagt's halt mal Bescheid, würde gerne wieder mitbiken!

soft(Tom)cake


----------



## Altitude (27. März 2007)

softcake schrieb:


> Hey Alex! Warst wieder beim OberFrank!?



scho, die Frau G. hatte Ihren 40igsten am Freitag im "Sowieso" in Oberkotzau zelebriert...

bin halt dann am Samstach a weng alleine am Kornberg spielen gwesen...

das nächste Mal meld ich mir - wenn ich's net widder vergess...bin halt doch Blond, a Mann und aus Fädd


----------



## Wadentester (8. August 2007)

Hallo figera´s. Schön, dass es so etwas gibt. Die Trikots habe ich schon gesehen, sind echt klasse. Bestimmt kann ich mal bei den Fichtelgebirgsracern mitfahren. Touren gibt´s ja unter www.figera.de

Grüße Wadentester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

